# Turret lathe demo



## PeterT (Apr 14, 2019)

Good overview. I saw one of these in action many years ago, the operator looked like he was conducting an orchestra, puling levers & spinning handles. It also had some cool do-dads like this one - the box tool & threading tool particularly.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 14, 2019)

Mostly cosmetic resto but nice to see the machine back to its former glory.
https://makingwithmetal.com/warner-swasey-2-paint-job-and-demo/


----------

